# Homemade table saws -- safety



## dowwurur (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello all,

I was reading ways to rebuild table saws and came across examples online like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Combination-CircularTable-Saw/.

I was told to never clamp or otherwise immobilize a circular saw in an attempt to make it into a table saw. Could an experienced woodworker here comment on the safety of the approach described at that link, please?

If there *is* a safe way to make a table saw, could you please share it? I have access to a used table saw arbor and motor but the enclosure is badly rusted with holes. Is it worth trying to make a wooden cabinet for it?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Its doable, but only if your budge is extremely tight or you just want to try it.

Check out Mattias Wandel's version on Youtube.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It is safer to use a jig saw (inverted) as a table saw but that also is limited to straight and short cuts.


----------

